# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Website or facebook

## ians

I have to make a decision in the next day or 2 about which method I will use to promote my business.

Do I really need a website as an electrical contractor or do you think face book and forums will do, I know I have to change my approach to replies and new threads. 

Like Neville has proved on this forum, be a nice guy who helps people and post the best pics  on a forum and you will get a good response or do I get Mark to spice up my really 2 bob website, which by the way only gets responses from people looking for work at this point in time, in the 2 years I have had it up and running I can honestly say there hasn't even been one work related lead.

So any ideas or I suppose could start a south African forum like Dave has done and promote my business, NOT, too much hard work, I will leave it up to Dave.

Lets hear what you have to say, any idea or other options?

----------


## Richard S

Good morning Ian,

I may have just been lucky, but what has worked for me was to spice up my website (I think virtually every business needs one, at least to refer your prospective clients to) and then advertise that site. Put it onto your vehicles, flyers, magazines, business cards, letterheads, etc. Take any opportunity to list it on any free sites you may find. People love to browse on the net and the more that you can get them to click on your domain, the higher Google will rate it. Adwords and SEO do cost money, but they will both bring visitors to your site. I have had both done,  for about six  months at a time , and they both work.

I am not on Facebook and have no knowledge of how it works, but my impression is that it is a very busy/noisy time-waster, and I am yet to come across anyone that can convince me otherwise. But of course I could be completely wrong on this.

So, I think you need a website, but you need to promote it at every opportunity.

----------


## Dave A

If you don't like your current website, at least do a Wordpress site - you just have to follow Workshop's guide in the 30 day challenge thread and you'll have something reasonable in no time.

----------


## ians

Cant believe I missed that thread completely, as soon as I get  a moment I will read the complete thread.

Got a message from hetzner informing me about some changes, I just haven't had time to read the email.

Just got a million and 2 other things I am trying to get up and running at the moment, biggest challenge this week, trying to get all the outstanding money customers owe me, so that I can close that chapter, and move forward.

----------


## ians

you gotta love Telkom, I sign a 24 month contract last month at R1.50 per minute call rate, I go back to sort out some issues with the iphone and I read the rates have dropped to .95c but I don't qualify for them until my 24 month contract is up.

----------


## HR Solutions

We use FB, Linked In and our website.  FB is not as good as Linked In and our website. Personally I think that FB is a waste of time especially in our industry.  We advertise a vacancy with specific criteria and get every tom dick and harry sending their cv's thro to us relating to a specific job posting.  The do not read the criteria.

----------


## tommyosmena

For me i think both are affective and it should be use for our businesses because marketing has there

----------


## Blurock

Well, how many members of this Forum use its Facebook page, or do we prefer to post here?

FB may have its advantages in certain industries such as hospitality or travel, but like twitter I personally find it a waste of time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ians

I believe that face book or twitter could be a valuable asset, the only problem is it could also work against you, if people don't like your remarks or know a little too much about you it could have a negative impact on you website visits. 

I believe any media will work very well if you can be a "nice guy" all the time, but the problem is if you make a slip and your true personality is exposed on face book book or twitter it could make a huge impact on the your website visits. 

The problem with social media is you could just be having a really bad day or you word something in a manner which is offensive or someone people just don't know you well enough to know you joke around, it could have serious backlash.

I think if you have a business face book page it is not always a good idea to allow customer access to your personal page.

I am experiencing this problem at the moment, where I have been a naughty boy and speak my mind of things which have happened in the past and instead of just keeping quiet, I have exposed incidents which I don't agree with like cheating on public media and it has backfired  on me, I have found people don't mind skinnering behind peoples back but when they get put in the spot light they hide like cowards or then turn the attention on the person who is now in the spot light and forget all about the person who they were just skinnering about.

In conclusion, keep your opinions to yourself, support your the local rugby team, offer free advice, and most important think  very carefully before you press enter, if you do this I believe all public media could be a huge asset to your business.

----------


## Blurock

If I need a plumber or an electrician, will I search on the web or on facebook? I will also look at my local community newspaper, but preferably I would ask the neighbours for a recommendation. :Wink:

----------


## workshop

They all work but it's the guy doing the cooking that makes the difference. The balance between each, complementing the different inputs and understanding how much weight to place where. The web is as powerful as it is diverse and the one thing that is still in short supply, that is missing, is that personal interface.




> ...... but preferably I would ask the neighbours for a recommendation.


This is what we are looking for and don't get from Facebook, Linked In and even Google. And the question I always want to ask but am ignoring, is how relevant is mobi? Maybe I shouldn't. But how does one decide? And I believe the best policy is to wait for the dust to settle and then figure out what should, by then, be obvious. 

A web site is an essential business tool and you have to make sure Google knows where to find you. But it is not a stand-alone solution. It is a fishing float that bobs on the water until you take your eye off it. Look at it as just some more sign writing that you have to do, a shop frontage. Keep it current, use it but temper your expectations and understand you want to get to a point where you do as little as possible as often as possible. Advertise in your papers and use your web site to say everything you don't want to pay for in print. 

You would be crazy not to use Facebook but it's value is limited. It's a glorified dating site and you have to figure out how involved you get. Find that one in a thousand profile who has the personality to draw the audience you are looking for and hang on to their coat tails. Most of us don't do aimless banter well, so cut what you do, to what you do well and recognise that the chances are, that you are going to waste more time than you should. Linked In is better for business but once again I find it directionless and Twitter is beyond my reach.     

What you want to do in your spare time, when you are waiting for clients to call, is to secure leads. Leads are the life blood of any business. They have a value. So whilst you are hustling for the business that will keep food on your table think about spreading your net a bit further. This is what the web allows you to do. Ask yourself who is in a position to feed you business referrals and whilst you are trawling for customers you can service, see if you can't hook a few for them. These you can use to trade. And if it works you might find that it becomes a career changer.

The web with all it's different twists and turns is as fascinating as it is challenging.

----------


## Blurock

Call me old fashioned, but I still believe that business is built on service and relationships.  If you are a shopkeeper, you need to get your customers to visit you as often as possible. If you are a service provider, you will have to follow up on your customers.

Visit your customers, talk to them directly, or by phone or e-mail if they are out of reach. Long term relationships are the result of interaction between people and is essential for repeat business.  :Wink:

----------

KimH (06-Jul-13)

----------


## joya

Hi Ians,
You should join social media sites like twitter, LinkedIn, Facebook.. these sites are helpful for your business promoting.

----------


## pmbguy

> Visit your customers, talk to them directly, or by phone or e-mail if they are out of reach. Long term relationships are the result of interaction between people and is essential for repeat business.


I can't agree more

When I have some time on my hands after driving around to calls, I pop in by a client that is on the way to the office. I greet everybody, shake the bosses hand, find out how thing are going and see if they need anything, ask them if their machines are running as they should. This actually brings me lots of business and I retain clients.

In my humble opinion I don’t think that such questions are either or, its everything and a balance in-between. So think not of the question:  Website OR face Book, think rather website and face book, and everything related, including face to face. If one method does not outweigh its effort in profit then drop it for now. 
I have found that pushing all the buttons works well.

----------

Dave A (06-Jul-13), ians (10-Jul-17)

----------


## workshop

> In my humble opinion I don’t think that such questions are either or, its everything and a balance in-between. So think not of the question:  Website OR face Book, think rather website and face book, and everything related, including face to face. If one method does not outweigh its effort in profit then drop it for now. 
> I have found that pushing all the buttons works well.


Drives me nuts every time someone trots out the "we taking our business online" excuse. The biggest problem one has trying to get the web to work is the perception people have of what it can do for them. It is just another tool. One of many we have to use.

----------

Dave A (06-Jul-13), ians (10-Jul-17)

----------


## edwards

i think most important thing is website than facebook.You show some of your sample work as portfolio and then promote your site on social networking site like facebook or twitter you will feel difference and change.By using social network you will get direct interact with your customers and other people so you will see positive change

----------


## Blurock

I still have to meet the engineer or professional that will browse on Facebook to buy products. Facebook is kids stuff, meant for people who suffer from either "I miss my friends" or "look at me now" disorder. Serious business is not done on Facebook or twitter.

----------


## wynn

> "I miss my friends" or "look at me now" disorder.


You forgot FOMO (fear of missing out)

----------


## HR Solutions

Yes you are right in some aspects about Facebook.  We have also found that FB does not produce quality candidates.  The only time FB is pretty good (for us) is if we need people to do market research for a company for example.  We have quite a lot of this where the Market research needs people to do mystery shopping for example whereby they wear a camera etc and go into five banks to apply for a loan.  Then it does not matter who the people are, if they have a bad credit rating or not - they are purely doing the research for the banks head office to see how they bank employee treats the client.

----------


## Blurock

> You forgot FOMO (fear of missing out)


Yes, that is the scientific name.  :Wink:

----------


## Wiz

Nothing beats your own website, its a must for every business owner and later on you can get a facebook page as well. Try to do offline marketing as well as its a bit localized.

----------


## bjsteyn

> Website OR face Book, think rather website and face book.


Facebook and your website should go hand in hand. You should have a like button on website that links to your facebook page and your facebook page should link to your website. You want to grow your presence on facebook, becuase that is were most people chill online in there busy life if they get a moment free. Even during working hours :-)

So how can you make this work to get more business because like @Blurock said, you will look locally or by recommendation in most cases. You give your website a local and personal feeling because your relationship with your electrician is more personal (like your accountant). Like Neville, that is helpfull with accounting stuff on the forum so you can be helpfull with electrical stuff. If you follow @Dave advise and have wordpress site with blog posts on basic eletrical things you can do yourself or interesting electrical stuff. Have that update on your facebook page and all your followers will see you latest posts and start reading your articles if they find it interesting. Add a facebook share button to each blog post so people can share it on facebook.  Then mabe start a newsletter where people can subscribe on your website. One of you followers might not now an electrician and one day have a problem and is in your town and give you a call. That again can lead to referrals.

Nothing is for certain with marketing, it is to find the balance, and research your results from previous marketing attempts until you know how to allocate your time and money to the different marketing aspects, to have your marketing time and money work at its top efficiency for acquiring you business. The only way you will you will find your best ROI is by trying everything you can and tracking and anilysing the results.

The reason interenet marketing is so popular is that the internet never sleeps and it can work for you when you are not working. But you have to be more clever than all your competitors in your niche.

As for your website not working for you, mabe you should try chaniging a few things. First off, your domain name you are using should be keyword optimized for google, especially as you are offering a proffesional service, were people are not really worried about your business name. Eg. Your business name is Hotwire Eletricals so you register the domain name www.hotwireelectricals.co.za . This domain will be easy for your existing customers to remember and is your business name so its makes sense. But does it in fact? As your main perpouse from the website is to acquire new business and existing customers are not really going to visit your website.

I would use something like www.hire-an-electrician-east-london.co.za if i was an electrician in east london trying to get work from google. Two reason, one is that is probably the words someone is going to type in google when they are looking for an electrician and you will probably be first on google within a short period of time. Secondly it contains the money keywords. It contains an action keyword. The person googling is already in the mind frame to hire.

Compaired to someone typing in "get a quote electrician" in google. That means the person is looking for the best bargain and is shopping around. Probably not the person you want landing on your website unless you are the cheapest :-)

Just do a bit of brainstorming and come up with intuitive idees. Put a input box on your landing page, where people can send them selfs your number via sms, using webservices, for future references. Have a knock out landing page and they will take your number. They might not need an electrician now, but might later and will not return to your website to look for you unless there was something spectacular on there that they would remember it. Just an example.

Get a white board, right down idees, think about them, scratch them out, come up with new idees, do pros and cons , select your best idees and put them to action in creating your online presence.

Just my 2cents.

----------

ians (10-Jul-17)

----------


## workshop

> I would use something like www.hire-an-electrician-east-london.co.za if i was an electrician in east london trying to get work from google. Two reason, one is that is probably the words someone is going to type in google when they are looking for an electrician and you will probably be first on google within a short period of time. Secondly it contains the money keywords. It contains an action keyword. The person googling is already in the mind frame to hire.


Build a cluster of web sites around your business. Sites on which you list your competitors and on which you can sell them advertising. Another is to build a resource for the Eastern Cape where you recommend two or three preferred service providers in each area. Build sites where you list and advertise businesses that use your services and who you want to build a relationship with. Build sites and list other businesses who can refer clients to you. And before you know it you will be out of a job, sitting on the beach with a laptop and staring into the distance.

----------


## Blurock

Does facebook really sell your products, or is it a place where grumpies and people with nothing better to do hang out to complain and talk s#!t?

FB may create an awareness. Such as a retail store announcing a new special or product to which customers reply and comment. I doubt however that even one sale is made because of FB. 

Social media is social, it solicits attention and comments, but it is not business.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Does facebook really sell your products, or is it a place where grumpies and people with nothing better to do hang out to complain and talk s#!t?
> 
> FB may create an awareness. Such as a retail store announcing a new special or product to which customers reply and comment. I doubt however that even one sale is made because of FB. 
> 
> Social media is social, it solicits attention and comments, but it is not business.


It does work for specific applications.  As I said before, we are affiliated to a Market Research Company that also does Secret shopping.  They are extremely busy and their biggest problem is finding people to do the "shopping" .  They find them quickly and easy on FB, therefore for them it is working.  All they need for example is any Joe Soap to walk into a bank for example and apply for a loan, monitor and record the service they get and report back.  For that you get paid up to R700 for 20 minutes work !

----------


## Blurock

> It does work for specific applications.  As I said before, we are affiliated to a Market Research Company that also does Secret shopping.  They are extremely busy and their biggest problem is finding people to do the "shopping" .  They find them quickly and easy on FB, therefore for them it is working.  All they need for example is any Joe Soap to walk into a bank for example and apply for a loan, monitor and record the service they get and report back.  For that you get paid up to R700 for 20 minutes work !


I also do mystery shopping for 2 institutions. It can be quite rewarding, such as when you get to assess a 5 star hotel and stay over for the weekend! :Cool:

----------


## HR Solutions

> I also do mystery shopping for 2 institutions. It can be quite rewarding, such as when you get to assess a 5 star hotel and stay over for the weekend!


Yes it is quite awesome.  And you even get paid to do it. I've done a few of those as well.

----------


## wynn

where do I sign up? I'll mystery shop in East London if they want.

----------


## HR Solutions

wynn send me a pm and I will send you the link.

----------


## eina26

Website is more effective, definitely. You have to focus more on constructing a website than making a facebook page.

----------


## wynn

Is this the way facebook is going to help business???

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23326034

----------


## dorothyisisz

Both are effective for business marketing.....

----------


## workshop

Facebook addresses a very different market. It's instant, real time marketing. Whereas web sites take time and patience. You use Facebook together with web sites, print and word of mouth. The trick, like with anything, is in getting the mix right.

----------


## ians

We'll I have been experimenting with Facebook and found there is a time and place for it, I have been updating my page and collecting likes and while "playing" managed to land a few sales, do I feel it's worth the time spent engaging with others, I wouldn't invest too much in it.

I have also been playing on forums related to the products I make and sell and found that the forums generate the better sales, especially if you engage with your customers.. However there is a catch, you need to "play nicely" with others, in saying that I think on any social media site, you have to be the nice guy who is always prepared to go the extra mile and say what people want hear and not always what's on your mind😉

I believe you need a website which defines the product you are selling, the terms and condition of the sale and the price...ie what exactly it is you getting in relation to the picture you post. This is something I found gets tricky on social media, especially if you don't attach an image with a clear description of what is included or excluded in the sale.

This exercise has been interesting and I will take what I have learnt from it this year and expand on my experiences into 2014. 

One thing I have learnt from all the years I have been in business, if you are in the service industry, you need to get out there and interact with people, get involved in sports activities, clubs etc and make lots of friends, the more friends, the faster and bigger your business will grow. There is no better media than word of mouth to promote business. 

Now that I am getting into the sales of products, I am starting to think price is a key factor in sales more so than quality. There are still the few people who would spend the extra rands and buy a solid crafted piece of wood but the majority would buy the pieced which looks like the real thing. I have already proved this theory this year by making both a good quality which everyone would like to have, but the cheaply still out sells. I would bankrupt if I relied on the quality product 😉

----------


## charlly008

Having a blog and using facebook including forums will help. You can post the full message in your blog and write a summary and post it on facebook and forums and include a link to your blog. This is the best way i think you should market your business.

----------


## Gaynor

I wouldn't limit to one or the other - both have their own specific set of users, so I'd use both. A website is more static than Facebook and it's easy to put things on and leave them there in one spot, whereas with FB it sort of moves down the page.

----------


## JamesWitty

For me i think both are effective and it should be useful for any person's company because you may notice by deciding upon up that there are an incredible number of customers who everyday upgrade their promotion, Web Style, e-commerce websites webpages and get immediate Leads produced from such individuals.

----------


## Justloadit

Something everyone seems to forget here!
We are small companies, in fact SME's, so placing yourself on Facebook or twitter is not the place for you, this is great for the large corporates who are punting brand name, as a small SME, punting your name under these platforms in ludicrous, most of the small companies a service providers, who provide service in a small geographical area, Facebook is across the planet. Getting all these inquiries which do not pertain to your area, simply waste your valuable limited time in addressing your paying customer base. SO lets get real here.

Would an SME advertise on a Bill board when Manchester Unite is playing, if the answer is no, then I rest my case. If the answer is yes, then why has your marketing department not done this already?

----------

New Perspective studio (08-Jul-17)

----------


## HR Solutions

> punting your name under these platforms in ludicrous,


Sometimes yes ......... but if we have a client that is looking for a driver for example, placing an ad on our FB page will get me about 50 drivers in half an hour !

----------


## Justloadit

> Sometimes yes ......... but if we have a client that is looking for a driver for example, placing an ad on our FB page will get me about 50 drivers in half an hour !


Not quite the same as offering a service or selling stationary in Kloof

----------


## HR Solutions

It's exactly the same ! We offer a service ! We source the right people for the right application.  Believe me we don't just mix and match - our clients pay for a proper service of sourcing.

----------


## Justloadit

You are reading in the context of your specific business, you have an office in Jhb and an office in CT, if I am an electrician in Durban, putting my services in FB does not mean that I can service anyone out of my region. IN the same note, I may get 50 inquiries in CT, Jhb, Harare, Maputo and Luxenburg. I have to spend time in reading,the inquiry, it takes valuable time, even if rejecting it by not responding. What if a user gets pissed off because I never responded? Places a nasty message on my FB page.

----------


## Dave A

For the localised business that only services a particular location, the trick is to include locality in your messaging. This applies whether it's your website, Facebook, or any other kind of promotion that might end up before a wider audience than you cover.

Yes, you will still get some requests from outside of your service area, but including locality in your messaging will massively reduce the volume of these "non-productive" enquiries.

And for the ones you do get, at least they will be *hopeful* that you might be able to assist, rather than *expectant* that you can.

----------


## taftimes

Website for sure. Facebook should come later.

----------


## ians

That is an interesting point. With a website you can allocate images and information and it stays there. I have been running a facebook page and found that even though I have a pricing structure with in an album, people still phone and ask me for prices, so I have to send a link to the album with the prices.

I see hetzner has sent me an email informing me I have to upgrade my webpage. Maybe it is time to make it look pretty and add some more info. Had the website for a couple of years, never had a lead from it to date. I do get a lot of people asking for work.

----------


## Heidje Janse Van Rensburg

Ians, 
As an Electrical Contractor I would suggest that you upload yourself to various contractor sites. Here is the websites I use, the listing for Contractors is free of charge unless you want more exposure than just a listing. 
http://www.fixshack.co.za/
http://www.buildersspace.co.za/

----------


## tish23

Interesting idea there...that explains those sites like Angieslist. Testimonials are sooo important..Personally I think both are needed which is why I say so below.

Here a few examples of testimonials on websites.

*Review Sites*
Those sites like Angieslist are a goldmine because they are the neighbor online. Definitely a look into for any company because they help you show neighbors that your company is popular locally.

*Your Own Page*
Testimonials on your own page are another great idea because they help you showcase success from using your product or service. The trick is to make them stand out with colorful text so people will notice it. They should pop and not be hidden in the background. You can find examples anywhere online and from even massive corporations too. 

*Social Media Pages*
I know this thread discussed facebook or websites but both really are the best for any company. I wouldn't only be on Facebook, but LinkedIn too for my social media.

----------


## Blurock

Social media is for talking and communication; PR mainly. Website is for serious advertising and marketing. Product and company information is very important for decision makers. One may even have a link where people can ask for quotes, buy or place orders on-line.

----------


## ians

There are too many likers and tooo little potential buyers on facebook, some one has already mentioned it and i would agree after a couple of years of trial and error. You mingle on facebook then you attach a link to your website. You will get sales on facebook but not that many unless your facebook is open to the public and you have thousands of followers.

 I have found forums work well , but once you sold the product to everyone on forum sales go dead with the odd sale hare and there. 

So lessons learnt learnt to date.

Spend a "little" time making or sourcing a product, then mingle on social media, facebook, forums,etc and make sure you play nicely with people, this is very important. Setup a simple easy to access website with links all over social media to your website. 2 key elements PRICE and pretty pictures, a video is sometimes a good idea for bored housewife or person at work looking keep busy at work ,people are not interested in reading pages of product info and whatever you do dont bling your website with useless garbage. If you want to bore people product info put it after all the pics and pricing on the second page or last page the only time people are interested in the technical stuff when they they want to screw you.


Something i have found really works to attract women and even some men is to add a "cute" kid or dog cat etc,

----------


## ians

Just so we are on the same page, i am talking product sales not services, that is something i will be looking at expanding in the future, but for now i have products i want to start expanding sales. I have another product which seems to be a very popular product by the responses i have seen, but finding it difficult to move the stuff, finding the buyers, not likers.

----------


## wynn

So post a link on your signature already so we can have a look, offer us a discount so those of us in other centers may turn out to be successful agents for your product.  :Wink:

----------


## manny17

You can post ads on both of it for a long time....and compare both of them to see which one is better for your business...

----------

Eclipse (07-Dec-14)

----------


## Eclipse

Both i would say, only facebook is too weak...

----------


## Eclipse

and twitter  :Smile:

----------


## Brett Nortje

Why not try a free site like gum tree or o.l.x?

----------


## New Perspective studio

> I have to make a decision in the next day or 2 about which method I will use to promote my business.
> 
> Do I really need a website as an electrical contractor or do you think face book and forums will do, I know I have to change my approach to replies and new threads. 
> 
> Like Neville has proved on this forum, be a nice guy who helps people and post the best pics  on a forum and you will get a good response or do I get Mark to spice up my really 2 bob website, which by the way only gets responses from people looking for work at this point in time, in the 2 years I have had it up and running I can honestly say there hasn't even been one work related lead.
> 
> So any ideas or I suppose could start a south African forum like Dave has done and promote my business, NOT, too much hard work, I will leave it up to Dave.
> 
> Lets hear what you have to say, any idea or other options?



I have a client who asked me the same question. My simple answer was both.

Clients for now tend to look on the internet for whatever product or service they are looking to use. The benefit of Facebook is its low maintenance and close knit communities, but you are now missing out on a whole bunch of (not so close ) clients who are looking who are typing "electrical contractors in East London" into their search engines, and believe me their numbers are alot more than those on Facebook. 

The sooner you start with a website the sooner you can get your seo going to push back competition for keywords. Having that foothold makes it difficult to not let your company be the first thing that pops into the faces of people when they search.

That being said i believe that in the future google is starting to lean more towards social signals when it comes to ranking factors, so these things will work synergetically.

Hope this helps 
Regards 
Juan

----------


## New Perspective studio

> I have a client who asked me the same question. My simple answer was both.
> 
> Clients for now tend to look on the internet for whatever product or service they are looking to use. The benefit of Facebook is its low maintenance and close knit communities, but you are now missing out on a whole bunch of (not so close ) clients who are looking who are typing "electrical contractors in East London" into their search engines, and believe me their numbers are alot more than those on Facebook. 
> 
> The sooner you start with a website the sooner you can get your seo going to push back competition for keywords. Having that foothold makes it difficult to not let your company be the first thing that pops into the faces of people when they search.
> 
> That being said i believe that in the future google is starting to lean more towards social signals when it comes to ranking factors, so these things will work synergetically.
> 
> Hope this helps 
> ...


My apologies , with all due respect your website may not be optimised to appear for the right keywords or your competition is simply outranking for the proper ones to the point where you are not being seen all this is seo related. 
Submit your site to directories, and also use google+ my business.Its a free tool. This will help state exactly what you do and help you appear on the knowledge panel ( top right hand side on the first page of a related search).

----------


## HR Solutions

This is from a few years ago so perhaps they are no longer operating ..........

----------

New Perspective studio (09-Jul-17)

----------


## New Perspective studio

Late night forum surfing haha. The thread should be closed. Maybe it will be of use to somebody else. Thanks hr

----------


## ians

Small business...like cash is king...so if word of mouth promotion. 

mingle with people...join clubs and get out and do shyt... dont waste time trying to punt business on social media...like facebook etc...rather get active on local whatsapp groups...you will have far better exposure...close to home.

use facebook to upload info on current jobs and pretty pictures...for people to like or hate on...because that is about all they its worth.

get a dynamic web page with company details and what it is you offer and most important a big visible contact button.

----------


## Gaynor

I definitely think both Facebook and a web page are necessary. I found it hard to believe, but I actually referred someone to a FB link the other day, to be told "I'm not on Facebook!"

----------

